# GAME THREAD: Pacers vs. Celtics 11/05/04



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indiana Pacers vs. Boston Celtics   

Time: 7:30 PM Central. 

TV: WB4  

Venue:








Fleet Center; Boston, Massachusetts


Starting Line Ups:

Indiana Pacers:
Jamaal Tinsley
Stephen Jackson
Ron Artest
Austin Croshere
Scott Pollard

Head Coach: Rick Carlisle











Boston Celtics

Gary Payton
Ricky Davis
Paul Pierce
Raef LaFrentz
Mark Blount

Head Coach: Doc Rivers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Celtics have a killer starting lineup. The only bench player they have worth mentioning is McCarty (keeping in mind I don't know much about how the rookies are playing).

94-90 Pacers

but I wouldn't be suprised with a Celtic upset.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Celtics have a killer starting lineup. The only bench player they have worth mentioning is McCarty (keeping in mind I don't know much about how the rookies are playing).
> 
> 94-90 Pacers
> ...


and Jiri

99-96 Indiana


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> and Jiri
> ...


Jiri's not noteworthy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I already posted this in the guess the score archive:

Pacers: 89
Celtics: 86


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 97

Celtics 95


It will be a battle.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 87
Celtics 77

After seeing last night, I'm very confident in this game. Although, the Pacers may be thinking the same and might underrate the Celtics.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

artest will shutdown pierce...no matter how good the Cs starting lineup is, w/o pierce, they suck.

87-79 indiana


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

82








90


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Indiana - 94
Boston - 91


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Naptown 90.......Beantown 84


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> artest will shutdown pierce...no matter how good the Cs starting lineup is, w/o pierce, they suck.
> 
> 87-79 indiana


you must have not watched past pacers/celtic games cuz ron artest normally doesnt stop pierce, i hope the pacers win but for the sole fact alone we r missing JO we might loose this, we need our reg. starting lineup for this, our onl hope is that artest can either cancel out or stop pierce, tinsley outplays payton, and jackson outplays davis, if we were healthy i think id b a blowout


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by *big pacer 20*!
> 
> you must have not watched past pacers/celtic games cuz ron artest normally doesnt stop pierce, i hope the pacers win but for the sole fact alone we r missing JO we might loose this, we need our reg. starting lineup for this, our onl hope is that artest can either cancel out or stop pierce, tinsley outplays payton, and jackson outplays davis, if we were healthy i think id b a blowout


Artest held Pierce to 34% in the first round of last years playoffs while averaging 20.1 points himself. 
I know it's not all of last years numbers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>big pacer 20</b>!
> 
> you must have not watched past pacers/celtic games cuz ron artest normally doesnt stop pierce, i hope the pacers win but for the sole fact alone we r missing JO we might loose this, we need our reg. starting lineup for this, our onl hope is that artest can either cancel out or stop pierce, tinsley outplays payton, and jackson outplays davis, if we were healthy i think id b a blowout


In the playoffs, Artest destroyed Pierce.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It'll be a good game, can't wait.

OT:
Just saw on Pacers.com that on Sats. home opener there will be a Hollywood theme at Conseco Fieldhouse, celebrating the 5th year aniversary.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Same SL as last game, BUT, Jermaine's coming off the bench!

Pierce hits a J, Artest misses, Celtics miss, Chroshere hits a 3, a Celtic hits a J. Artest called for a foul. Steals the ball and slow dunks it. Artest let's the ball roll away.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest called for an elbow, 2 early fouls again. Payton misses a layup. Tinsley with a great pass to Jackson for a 3-point play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard fouled after trying for a tip-slam. Pollard hits both. 10-7
Davis hits a J
10-9
Tinsley misses a 3, forces LaFrentz to tip it to Chroshere, pass to Tinsley, brick. Tinsley passed the ball out of bounds after Pollard didn't move. Ricky Davis hits a J. Chroshere to Pollard. 12-11. Blount with a hook over Pollard.
Jermaine's in now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Celtics called for defensive 3 seconds

Freddie with a wild pass to Jermaine who's shoved out of bounds. Celtics ball.:sour: 

Blount scores.

Jermaine with a brick.

Blount scores.

17-13 Celtics


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Payton hits a a layup like Jamaal Tinsley. Payton's still very good and is almost single-handedly destroying the Pacers.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Freddy Jones is ripping it up

0/5/3 after 10 minutes


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill has two blocks, although he got called for a foul on one. Freddie rejected. Artest is finally back in. And misses. Harrison misses a 1 foot jumpshot but gets the foul called.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie Jones with a 3?!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison's really not that bad. He just needs to lose about 10 pounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Harrison's really not that bad. He just needs to lose about 10 pounds.


and now he appears to be hurt with 5/4 in 10 minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce with 4 points. Celtics up 2 with 7 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

if harrison stays healthy i think he makes a much better 4/5 combination with o'neal then pollard or foster. he's got a big body and can work the post on both ends.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest's Dream Lineup:

Jordan/Artest/Bird/Rodman/Shaq


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, we're shooting 14% worse than the Celtics but we're only down 2.

Payton with another lob into a layup:

38-34 Celtics


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

David Harrison is looking good out there today (basketball wise).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

9 TO's and the Celtics are shooting 50%. Shouldn't this be the other way around?

JO hits another J. Take it inside.

Davis hits a 3.

Chroshere called for a foul.

Davis tips it in. He has 12 points.

Artest scores.

Payton fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Blount gets a Technical. Payton spanks him.

Chroshere hits the FT.

44-39 Boston


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

44-41 now.

Pierce can't score so he passes it to AJ.

46-41

Pacers nearly turn it over and slow it down.

Jefferson fouls O'Neal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Who's this chinese girl doing our halftime show? Billy Keller's gonna be there and she has to dance with Slick Leonard? Fire her.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Al Jefferson gets some points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine shooting great from the FT line.
Jermaine called for an offensive foul off a flop,
Jefferson scores.
AJ rejects JO
Pierce scores over Jackson.
Eddie Gill with a 3. No one can argue that he's not a qualified backup over Anthony Johnson.
Artest misses, gets his own rebound, scores.
50-47 Boston
Eddie GIll plays great defense.
Chroshere fouled


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

When did Sam Mitchell become a coach?

50-49 C's

Great Indy defense.

Eddie Gill makes a boneheaded play and throws it the oppoisite direction out of bounds.

How was that a foul?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al Albert continues to mess up people's names.

Jo has 13 points
Chroshere 9
Stephen Jackson hits a J.

52-51 C's

My score's definately not going to be right after this. Our defense still isn't good, and our offense isn't much better. Our FASTBREAK of all things, is kepping us in the game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Halftime. I don't even know the score.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Billy Keller's really knowledgable. Unlike the rest of our announcers/halfitme reporters, he's not biased either.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I like the bias of home announcers. It's funny when they make fun of the other team.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

if david harrison can get stronger, more aware, and better hands he could be the perfect compliment to JO, he has made some bad plays offensivly(missing passes, 1 foot shots) but hes getting the offensive boards and tryn his best to put them back up, he could develope into a solid player with prac, mabey a jamaal magloire as i have said earlier


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I like the bias of home announcers. It's funny when they make fun of the other team.


lol i found it funny when the annoncer said JO should have been called for a foul when he was standing straight up withg hands up, and then the next possesion JO gets hit by liek 3 diff players and the ref calls a foul and the C's announcer goes o that was a bad call


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I like the bias of home announcers. It's funny when they make fun of the other team.


So do I, it's fun to see guys not afraid of being biased. Although you do need a breath from that sometime, to keep yourself becoming too biased.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson sucks....





Artest falls down, out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley has 4 fouls.

58-54 Indiana


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stupid Boston, you're not supposed to reject everything from the weakside.

59-58 Boston


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

At least our defense is better....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That wasn't a foul. Pollard rejected him, although LaFrentz landed really hard.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great D Ron!

Announcers don't think Tinsley is 100%, not good.

Nice hustle Freddie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How the **** can Gugliotta still play?

Freddie for 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Everyone on our team's in foul trouble. Harrison's back in. 

68-65 Boston 30 seconds to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest for 3! This is what's gonna win us a championship.

68-68 at the end of the 3rd.

Ron has 18/8


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest with a left-hander. 20 points. Poor guy lost the Miller Light 4th Quarter Shootout by guessing Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine called for a T for pinning the ball against the basket. Unsportsmanlike behavior.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley has 5. We're falling apart.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

77-71 Celtics


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie!

Harrison needs to learn to catch.

77-75 Celtics

Harrison with a block.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

is it just me or do the refs always seem to favor the celtics, even when we win they seem to favor the celtics, i have been seeing this for 3 years now neone else see it?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that a foul on Jackson? They just bumped knees.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LOL at Payton trying to draw the foul at Harrison.

Chroshere for 3!

82-80 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere tries to save the ball and bags Tinsley. LMFAO.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn, Tinsley took a nut shot like none other.

"And Tinsley's slowly walking off the court."


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>big pacer 20</b>!
> is it just me or do the refs always seem to favor the celtics, even when we win they seem to favor the celtics, i have been seeing this for 3 years now neone else see it?


Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce with a J! No!

Jermaine with a hook.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley abuses Payton on the crossover and is fouled. Tinsley barely makes 1 FT.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere hits another 3!

Davis scores.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine misses 2 FT's, come on guys we need these!

Tinsley steals it!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses one, TInsley rebounds it passes it backcourt.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

90-84 2 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Blount misses from 4 feet. 

O'Neal stripped, Tinsley hit, airball.

McCarty missed the potential momentum switcher.

Jones to Chroshere!

MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LaFrentz hits a 3

Artest fouled


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie and Payton talking to each other, lol.

99-91, we need to burn more clock

Pierce with a 3

Artest fouled.

20 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie gets player of the game with 13/8


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

2-0 on the road woot


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Pacers are tight this year. I love how everyone contributes. The SJax deal was awesome because Croshere is superceding what Al Harrington did. Tinsley was awesome on the loose balls. Harrison looked pretty good. Fred Jones is the man.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think rock47 or I won the guess the score contest since theo voted twice.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

21 MORE REBOUNDS! That is quite amazing. 

94-91, kinda close prediction

EDIT: Sorry that I entered twice, my prediction was 94-91. My bad. Wish i had kept 99-96 but anyway, have to live with it

Congratulations


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Are we the best team in the league, or waht? :yes:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We are going 3-0 tomorrow night vs. the Bulls!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

100-94 Final Score

PacersguyUSA- 10
Theo4002- 3
BirdFa33- 19
rock747- 4
Pacers Fan- 30 lol
HippieHair- 28
hobojoe- 22
Theo4002- 9 (umm)
Reise- 20

Winner- rock747


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 21 MORE REBOUNDS! That is quite amazing.
> 
> 94-91, kinda close prediction
> ...


I was going to give it to you because I thought the 2nd guess was a mistake. Thanks for being honest.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest- 28/7/3/1/1
Chroshere- 16/8/1/1
Pollard- 4/7/1
Jackson- 9/8/3/1
Tinsley- 1/4/5/1
Jones- 13/8/4/1
JO- 19/3/1/2
Gill- 2/1/2/1/2
Harrison- 8/6

Pierce- 15/4/7/1
Payton- 14/10/3/3/1
Blount- 18/3/1/2
Davis- 22/1/3


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What happened to Tinsley? I thought he played well in the beginning of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> What happened to Tinsley? I thought he played well in the beginning of the game.


He got hit in the mouth and hurt his neck...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Pacers Fan*!
> 
> He got hit in the mouth and hurt his neck...


Oh, now I remember hearing that.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I was at this game, and I think we looked good. Everyone is playing above my expectations except Stephen Jackson, who's been pretty bad so far.

Fred Jones must have worked really hard on his game over the summer, because he keeps getting better and better. One of these days fans around the league will believe Pacers fans when we tell them that he's a pretty damn good role player.

David Harrison has great touch around the basket, and he's a beast on the glass, but to be blunt, his defense sucks. He was letting Mark Blount get wide-open ten footers all night. It's nice that we get a chance to develop him a little bit with Jeff Foster injured, but until his defense gets better, I don't want this guy touching the floor in the playoffs.

Even though the Celtics are 0-2, I thought they looked pretty good too. Paul Pierce is being more aggressive than he was last year when he took way too many fadeaways, and Gary Payton makes their offense run so much smoother. And how about Tony Allen, his defense is awesome. He'll replace Ricky Davis in the starting lineup by season's end, you heard it here first.

No doubt in my mind, the Celtics are a playoff team, and it's great that even though we have some injuries, we started the season with two tough wins on the road against playoff teams. I obviously underestimated how good we could be even with the injuries.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 100-94 Final Score
> 
> PacersguyUSA- 10
> ...


Boy was I off on that one....


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

dang, sounds like a good game. I wasn't able to catch this one, but i'll see tommorows for sure. O'neal played what was the issue on him. Is his injury better or what?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He got hit in the mouth and hurt his neck...


And he got sack tapped by Croshere.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

it was amazing watching former kansas big men Pollard and Lafrentz in an huge battle to a stand still. The rafters have to still be shaking from its shear ferocity!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I was at this game, and I think we looked good. Everyone is playing above my expectations except Stephen Jackson, who's been pretty bad so far.


He really hasn't been. He hasn't been scoring much, but his rebounding is outstanding and his passing and defense are much better than I thought they'd be.


----------

